
Ask HN: Why is my iPhone connecting to TikTok, Amazon and Aliexpress? - passwert
After a HN post two days ago, I&#x27;ve installed NextDNS on my iPhone and started noticing random connection requests to *.aliexpress.com, live.musical.ly, amazon.sa and others.<p>What made me wonder is that a) I don&#x27;t have &quot;background app refresh&quot; enabled, b) No app from TikTok, AliExpress or Amazon is installed and c) I had the phone locked (&quot;standby&quot;) during the whole time.<p>Does anyone know what might be happening here?
======
seddin
It could be another app making these requests.

~~~
passwert
But with "background app refresh disabled", other apps (except maybe the ones
from Apple) shouldn't be able to make any requests?

